# Nubian/Saanen cross



## ufimych (Oct 15, 2008)

Are they good milk producers? We have two Nubian Does. Each year I am looking for a Billy goat to breed them. This fall I had had no luck to find a Nubian male. I found a saanen male. Not sure, if the kids would look pretty, but I hope they will be healthy and produce good milk.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Snubians! :bouncy: Yes, you should get good milkers from that cross - Saanens are known for producing lots of milk, and combined with the high butterfat tendencies of the Nubian . . . and remember, you don't milk the ears! Airplane ears are kind of cute, anyway.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I agree...it's a wonderful mix! I have a nubian buck and 2 saanen does (mother, daughter). The mother gives me a nubian looking kid each time and the daughter gives saanen looking twins.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I have two 18 month old snubians. Both have nubian markings and coloring but one has airplane ears instead of floppy ones. They're both bred to an alpine so it will be fun to see what the babies look like. One of mine is in milk now (first time freshener) and doesn't give a whole lot of milk but she's a joy to milk because she doesn't budge and is an easy milker in every way. Her milk is delicious too. Hopefully next time she'll give more milk. The other one's mother was an excellent milker so I have high hopes for her. The alpine they're bred to is from great milking lines too so I hope I get some girls this time. I don't think you'll be disappointed if you breed to a Saanen. Good luck.


----------



## ufimych (Oct 15, 2008)

Great! Thank you for the encouragement. I also hope that genetic diversification adds to overall vigor and productivity.


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I have one Snubian doe. She makes lots of milk and raised big kids. Like petaddict, I bred her Alpine this time. The buck I used produces daughters with lots of milk and show quality udders.


----------

